# Headsets



## ben.beesley (Aug 27, 2011)

Is there any headsets on the market what are compatible with ps3 and with xbox? I don't fancy having loads around the house!!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

The Astro mixamp works with both, and comes with all the leads for both. You can use your own headphones with it or get some A40's or something.


----------

